# Fletching offset for 3d



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

I prefer to use as much helical as i can get to stabilize the arrow quicker


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

Brox has got it right. I also use X-Ringers but with X2's. I use the Bohning helical clamp. Spin those arrows for more stability!


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

RickT said:


> Brox has got it right. I also use X-Ringers but with X2's. I use the Bohning helical clamp. Spin those arrows for more stability!


For some reason I always associate helical with hunting and broad heads. I've never tried a helical fletch with a 3d arrow. 

It makes sense that there will be more stability but, how about speed loss?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I use helical and offset about 2 degree offset. I run a smaller vane so I don't notice a huge speed loss at long distances. But I have played with large vanes and they do slow down quicker enough that my sight tapes would not come out unless I used the close speed and 20yd speed to make calculations.


----------



## BROX (Sep 29, 2005)

jjl8440 said:


> For some reason I always associate helical with hunting and broad heads. I've never tried a helical fletch with a 3d arrow.
> 
> It makes sense that there will be more stability but, how about speed loss?


I'm not really conserned with speed loss if it is any at all i want to be more accurate


----------



## KyRaizor (Jun 13, 2011)

2-3 degree offset is your best bet with blazers. They aren't really long enough to give you a good "helical" twist. a 3* offset will not affect the speed as much as a 3*helical because of the drag on the vanes surface. There is a goldilocks zone for each arrow on each setup. Just takes some experimentation to see what works best based on: bow, DL, #'s, arrow, BH, vanes, FOC %...... you can really drive yourseld nuts if you want to.


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

BROX said:


> I'm not really conserned with speed loss if it is any at all i want to be more accurate


This is true BROX. We are all striving for more accuracy.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

You'd see more gains in forgiveness from a bigger vane than you would from putting more offset or helical on those. I'd go with at least an X2 if you want to stay with Bohning. 

There are lighter vane choices if you want size without adding weight.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjl8440 (Dec 9, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> You'd see more gains in forgiveness from a bigger vane than you would from putting more offset or helical on those. I'd go with at least an X2 if you want to stay with Bohning.
> 
> There are lighter vane choices if you want size without adding weight.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Ah, forgot about the low profile X2's. I was hoping you'd chime in with a suggestion. tmorelli is always helpful! Thanks.


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

Alot depends on what class ur shooting and the distance . After 40 yards u relay start to see arrows drop off depending . Fletchings , Helical , offset .


----------

